# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه شخصی خودم برای کنکور 00

## Mrs.RAd

سلام دوستان کنکوری ....


من بالأخره با شناخت روحیه و توانایی های خودم تصمیم گرفتم با چه برنامه ای پیش برم...
(این پست 99/9/9  ویرایش شده)

تصمیم گرفتم با برنامه ازمونها پیش برم و حتما شرایط ازمون دادن رو برای خودم شبیه سازی کنم 
برای همین رفتم بودجه بندی های ازمونارو بررسی کردم...

حس خوبی نسبت به قلم نداشتم
برای همین گاج رو انتخاب کردم ...

و به جای دو هفته یکم بیشتر برای خودم وقت بذارم
تا خوب به بودجه بندیاش برسم و تست کارکنم...

تموم سعیمو میکنم تا روز کنکور تاپیکم بالا بمونه...
دورو برم کنکوری ندارم...
دوستانه نظرات و پیشنهادات و از همه مهمتر انرژی دادناتونو میخوام..

مادر بودن محدودیت من نیست...
دلایل رسیدن به هدفم رو هرروز مرور میکنم...
از اخرین باری که شمردمشون کمتر شدن...
شدن 3 تا...
پدرم...
همسرم...
فرزندم...




دلایل شما چی ان؟
مثل دلایل من بزرک هستن؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sh. Gg

سلام منم مامان کنکوری ام❤️

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

پایه تون صفره یا پشت کنکوری هستین؟

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> پایه تون صفره یا پشت کنکوری هستین؟


پشت کنکوری ام

اما چندین سال از کتابا دور بودم
پارسال ی مقداری درسارو خوندم...

صفره صفرم  نیستم...
امسال برای اولین باره کتابای نظام جدیدو میبینم...

----------


## melodii

سلام 
اینکه چطور برنامه ریزی کردی موضوعی هست که به پایه شما بستگی داره ؛ چیزی که مهمه اینه که به برنامتون پایبند باشید ،، وقتی از سد مغز برای درس نخوندن عبور کنی ؛ میزان تلاشتون خیلی بیشتر میشه و کم‌کم خودتون میتونید برنامه های خودتون رو اصلاح کنید . فقط شروع کنید و بخونید . مرور هم در برنامه داشته باشید

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

شرایطتون مثه من. بعد از چند سال میخوام کنکور بدم. اولین باره کتاب نظام جدید رو میبینم.

----------


## book1400

مرور کافی رو هم حتما تو برنامه تون در نظر بگیرید ایشالا موفق می شید.مرور خیلیییییی مهمه.

----------


## miss_shadow

سلام منم چندسالی از کنکور دور بودم پارسالم کنکور دادم اما 51 هزار  :Yahoo (17): شدم ,پایه خوبی ندارم کلا ولی امسال تلاشمو میکنم به امید یه رتبه خفن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mrs.RAd

سعی میکنم ساعت مطالعه ام هر روز تو سه تا بازه زمانی جا بگیرن

از 7 صبح تا 12 ظهر  4 ساعت مطالعه مفید 
از 12 ظهر تا 6 عصر  هم 4 ساعت 
از 6 عصر هم تا 12 شب 2 ساعت 

مجموعا: 10 ساعت 
 اخر شب هم یه انیمیشن یا فیلم کوتاه برای تقویت زبان دارم

اگر مشکل یا کاری یا مهمونی پیش نیاد سعی میکنم روال کار رو حفظ کنم

----------


## PAYDAR0

> ساعت مطالعه ام هر روز تو سه تا بازه زمانی جا میگیرن...
> 
> از 7 صبح تا 12 ظهر  4 ساعت مطالعه مفید 
> از 12 ظهر تا 6 عصر  هم 4 ساعت 
> از 6 عصر هم تا 12 شب 2 ساعت 
> 
> مجموعا: 10 ساعت 
>  اخر شب هم یه انیمیشن یا فیلم کوتاه برای تقویت زبان دارم.
> 
> امروز چطور بود؟؟؟؟


من نظری در مورد شیوه و ساعت مطالعه ندارم ولی خوب این همه سخت کوشی جای تحسین داره، حتما فرزندتون بهتون در آینده افتخار میکنه. 
ضمنا این فیلم و انیمیشن جهت تقویت زبان به صورت کلیه و خارج از کنکور یا ففط محدود کنکوره؟

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> من نظری در مورد شیوه و ساعت مطالعه ندارم ولی خوب این همه سخت کوشی جای تحسین داره، حتما فرزندتون بهتون در آینده افتخار میکنه. 
> ضمنا این فیلم و انیمیشن جهت تقویت زبان به صورت کلیه و خارج از کنکور یا ففط محدود کنکوره؟


متشکرم

خیر.کاربردشون بیشتر برای مکالمه است
زیاد به کنکور ربطی ندارن

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام دوستان کنکوری ....
> 
> 
> من بالأخره با شناخت روحیه و توانایی های خودم تصمیم گرفتم با چه برنامه ای پیش برم...
> (این پست 99/9/9  ویرایش شده)
> 
> تصمیم گرفتم با برنامه ازمونها پیش برم و حتما شرایط ازمون دادن رو برای خودم شبیه سازی کنم 
> برای همین رفتم بودجه بندی های ازمونارو بررسی کردم...
> 
> ...


خیلی عالیه که ضمن مادر بودن خودتون رو فراموش نکردید و برای اهدافتون ارزش قائلید.مطمئنا فرزندتون به شما افتخار میکنه که همچین مادر قوی داره...

----------


## samanrez

حتمن با برنامه آزمون پیش برید از الان یه نگاه جامع به برنامه آزمون بندازید بدونید که دقیقن فلان کتاب رو تا کی تموم می کنید و فلان مبحث پر تکرار کنکوری چند بار مرور میشه اگه هدف داشته باشید حتمن بلاخره موفق میشید امیدوارم فردای نتایج نهایی شما به مرادتون برسید و بتونین الگوی من و بقیه باشید

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان کنکوری ....
> 
> 
> من بالأخره با شناخت روحیه و توانایی های خودم تصمیم گرفتم با چه برنامه ای پیش برم...
> (این پست 99/9/9  ویرایش شده)
> 
> تصمیم گرفتم با برنامه ازمونها پیش برم و حتما شرایط ازمون دادن رو برای خودم شبیه سازی کنم 
> برای همین رفتم بودجه بندی های ازمونارو بررسی کردم...
> 
> ...


خوشا مادری ک تو باشی
و فرزندی که مادرش تو باشی
و همسری که همسرش تو باشی
 :Yahoo (4): 


موفق باشی بانو ^-^ برسی به هدفت.

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> حتمن با برنامه آزمون پیش برید از الان یه نگاه جامع به برنامه آزمون بندازید بدونید که دقیقن فلان کتاب رو تا کی تموم می کنید و فلان مبحث پر تکرار کنکوری چند بار مرور میشه اگه هدف داشته باشید حتمن بلاخره موفق میشید امیدوارم فردای نتایج نهایی شما به مرادتون برسید و بتونین الگوی من و بقیه باشید


متشکرم از انرژِی بسیار مثبتتون...

بله طبق ازمون گاج دارم پیش میرم
قصدم اینه رو مباحث جدید وقت بیشتری بذارم اگر نیاز باشه
و از اونطرف رو ازمونهای جامع یکم سریعتر دور بگیرم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام دوستان کنکوری ....
> 
> 
> من بالأخره با شناخت روحیه و توانایی های خودم تصمیم گرفتم با چه برنامه ای پیش برم...
> (این پست 99/9/9  ویرایش شده)
> 
> تصمیم گرفتم با برنامه ازمونها پیش برم و حتما شرایط ازمون دادن رو برای خودم شبیه سازی کنم 
> برای همین رفتم بودجه بندی های ازمونارو بررسی کردم...
> 
> ...





> سلام منم مامان کنکوری ام❤️








زیاد اهل تمجید و تعریف نیستم متاسفانه ، اومدم یه واقیعت رو بگم از دکتر مکری  روانپزشک بزرگ ایرانی ! 

بعضی افراد هستن عمر خود رو هدر میدن ، در خواب غفلت میمونن اما روزی فرا میرسه ! روزی فرا میرسه که سرشون به سنگ میخوره 
روزی فرا میرسه که میگن : از این نوع زندگیم سیرم از این نوع و استایل زندگی خستم
شروع به کارهایی میکنند . شروع میکنند به عمل کردن ارزو ها ، اهداف ، انچه که برایش ساخته شدند
این افراد تلاش رو چاشنی کارشان میکنند این افراد دیگر زمین نمیخورند چون از زمین بلند شده اند
این افراد چنان شتابی میگیرند که گاها از شتابی که یک جوان هم دارد سریع به مقصد میرسند 
تنها و تنها اگر چاشنی تلاش باشد 


نگران مادر بودن ، همسر بودن نباشید ! گر شوق حرم باشد سهل است بیابان ها ، زخم زبان ها ، دل شکستن ها 

کور باشید بر هر انچه که گفتند تا زمین بکوبنتان 
کر باشید بر اهنچه کسی که خواستند ارامشتان را بگیرند 
خدا رو همراهتون داشته باشین تا هواتون رو داشته باشه 







ضمنا امسال ازمون گزینه دو بشدت خوب در حال برگزاری هست از لحاظ سوالات ! ( حداقل در عمومی ) همچنین سنجش در ریاضی و شیمی  حتما اونا رو هم برسی کنید ! ضمنا گاج امکان خوبی که داره فیلم تحلیل هاش رو میزاره در  سایت  : دکتر ایکیو   میتونین از اونجا هم پیگیر باشید.

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> زیاد اهل تمجید و تعریف نیستم متاسفانه ، اومدم یه واقیعت رو بگم از دکتر مکری  روانپزشک بزرگ ایرانی ! 
> 
> بعضی افراد هستن عمر خود رو هدر میدن ، در خواب غفلت میمونن اما روزی فرا میرسه ! روزی فرا میرسه که سرشون به سنگ میخوره 
> روزی فرا میرسه که میگن : از این نوع زندگیم سیرم از این نوع و استایل زندگی خستم
> شروع به کارهایی میکنند . شروع میکنند به عمل کردن ارزو ها ، اهداف ، انچه که برایش ساخته شدند
> این افراد تلاش رو چاشنی کارشان میکنند این افراد دیگر زمین نمیخورند چون از زمین بلند شده اند
> این افراد چنان شتابی میگیرند که گاها از شتابی که یک جوان هم دارد سریع به مقصد میرسند 
> تنها و تنها اگر چاشنی تلاش باشد 
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنون بابت پست متفاوت و انگیزشی تون....
اولش یک مقدار تند بود ولی خب آخرش عالی بود

ممنون

مرسی که گفتین.نمیدونسم گاج تحلیلش رو میذاره

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*چه خوب 
باور کنین با همسر و فرزند هم اگه شرایط و برنامه ریزی و ((( ارامش روانی و روحی))) باشه میشه موفق شد  با یه هوش متوسط و تلاش و پشت کار و سختی  کشیدن 
گاهی ارزو میکردم کاش متاهل بودم  اما در عوض این سالهای پشت کنکوری انقد سختی و مشکل و بحث و جدال و ناراحتی نبود تا میتونستم درسمو بخونم اما گاهی فکر میکنم نه اینطور هم دوست نداشتم همون بهتر که مجرد باشم و تمرکز کنم روی خودم 
خلاصه که من امیدوارم در اینده همسر و فرزندتون بیشتر از الان بابت اراده خوبتون بهتون افتخار کنن و الگوی خوبی  برای فرزندتون باشین ❤*

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> ضمنا امسال ازمون گزینه دو بشدت خوب در حال برگزاری هست از لحاظ سوالات ! ( حداقل در عمومی ) همچنین سنجش در ریاضی و شیمی  حتما اونا رو هم برسی کنید ! ضمنا گاج امکان خوبی که داره فیلم تحلیل هاش رو میزاره در  سایت  : دکتر ایکیو   میتونین از اونجا هم پیگیر باشید.[/FONT]



برای ثبت نام تو سایت دکتر ای کیو هرچقدر سعی میکنم نمیشه


میگه نام کاربری تکراری است

درحالیکه نیست ..

ممنون میشم اگه شما یا کس دیگه که میدونه کمکم کنه

----------


## mohammad1381

> برای ثبت نام تو سایت دکتر ای کیو هرچقدر سعی میکنم نمیشه
> 
> 
> میگه نام کاربری تکراری است
> 
> درحالیکه نیست ..
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه شما یا کس دیگه که میدونه کمکم کنه


منم داشتم دوسال پیش ثبت نام میکردم،به من گفت نام کاربری تکراری هستش،بهتره شما هم مثل من یه نام کاربری طولانی و گنگ بزارید...

در ضمن برای شما آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.در مورد مادر بودنتون هم برای شما مثالی بزنم تا اینکه هیچ موقع امیدتون رو از دست ندید:
معاون  اول جرج دبلیو بوش تا وقتی که ازدواج کرده بود و دو تا بچه داشت،همیشه مست  بود،خونش رو از دست داد،دخترش که ممکن بود توی تصادف بمیره!....تازه داشت  همسرش رو هم طلاق میگرفت که پشیمون شد و رفت سراغ کار درست و حسابی و شد  معاون اول ریاست جمهوری ایالات متحده!
پس شما هم میتونید موفق شوید،چه پزشکی و امثال اون و چه درجات بسیار بالاتر

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> منم داشتم دوسال پیش ثبت نام میکردم،به من گفت نام کاربری تکراری هستش،بهتره شما هم مثل من یه نام کاربری طولانی و گنگ بزارید...
> 
> در ضمن برای شما آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.در مورد مادر بودنتون هم برای شما مثالی بزنم تا اینکه هیچ موقع امیدتون رو از دست ندید:
> معاون  اول جرج دبلیو بوش تا وقتی که ازدواج کرده بود و دو تا بچه داشت،همیشه مست  بود،خونش رو از دست داد،دخترش که ممکن بود توی تصادف بمیره!....تازه داشت  همسرش رو هم طلاق میگرفت که پشیمون شد و رفت سراغ کار درست و حسابی و شد  معاون اول ریاست جمهوری ایالات متحده!
> پس شما هم میتونید موفق شوید،چه پزشکی و امثال اون و چه درجات بسیار بالاتر



ممنون.ولی همه اینکارارو کردم
ولی فهمیدم منظورش از نام کاربری شماره موبایل بود که گویا تکراری بود

در مورد ارزوی موفقیتتون هم متشکرم...
شما هم موفق باشید

----------


## fatemehs77h

https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/273043
این خیلی خوب بود :Yahoo (13): حتما ببینید :Yahoo (76): با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه ی تلاشگران :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/273043
> این خیلی خوب بودحتما ببینیدبا آرزوی موفقیت برای همه ی تلاشگران


اینو اتفاقا دیروز دیدم...ممنون

آمین ♥

----------


## Mrs.RAd

99/9/11

♥ هرچه در ناخودآگاه ذهن بکاریم
و با تکرار ان را تغذیه کنیم

یک روز به واقعیت تبدیل خواهد شد.♥


همگی موفق باشید...

----------


## Mrs.RAd

♥فردا همانگونه است که باید باشد...
تو متفاوت باش♥

هیچ کس وقتی شروع کرد عالی نبود.

----------


## Mrs.RAd

♥چه فکر کنید میتوانید...
چه فکر کنید نمیتوانید...

در هر دو صورت حق با شماست♥

جمعه پائیزی متمایل به زمستونیتون بخیر...

----------


## Mrs.RAd

* نقطه ای که در آن از تعقیب رویاهایتان چشم پوشی میکنید ، همان نقطه ای است که اعتماد به نفس شما در آن نقطه آسیب دیده و مختل شده است...
این نقطه ، همان نقطه ایست که در آن به خودتان اعتماد کافی ندارید...

چنانچه بخواهید صبر کنید که اعتماد به نفس کافی برای تعقیب رویا هایتان بدست آورید ، ممکن است مجبور باشید تا ابد صبر کنید...

----------


## Mrs.RAd

حس و حال این روزها...

احساس میکنم سرعتم خیلی لاک پشتیه...

چرا انقد کند پیش میره همه چی؟

پیشرفتم خیلی ضعیفه...
اگر راهکار یا پیشنهادی داشتید ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...

آیا عادیه؟؟
البته از شناختی  که از خودم دارم بعید هم نبود کند پیش برم...

خیلی دیگه ایده آل گرام...

----------


## Rafolin403

> حس و حال این روزها...
> 
> احساس میکنم سرعتم خیلی لاک پشتیه...
> 
> چرا انقد کند پیش میره همه چی؟
> 
> پیشرفتم خیلی ضعیفه...
> اگر راهکار یا پیشنهادی داشتید ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...
> 
> ...


یکم وقت میبره رو دورِ تند بیفتید، صبوری کنید! نیاز به راهکار خاصی نداره بعد از چند هفته مطالعه ناخوداگاه ادم سریعتر پیش میره این ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه واسه یه خانومِ مادر! واقعا عالیه البته اگر بتونید حفظش کنید غوغا میکنه

امیدوارم موفق باشید و نتیجه ی دلخواهتون رو بگیرید! :Yahoo (3):

----------


## howitzer312

> حس و حال این روزها...
> 
> احساس میکنم سرعتم خیلی لاک پشتیه...
> 
> چرا انقد کند پیش میره همه چی؟
> 
> پیشرفتم خیلی ضعیفه...
> اگر راهکار یا پیشنهادی داشتید ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...
> 
> ...


  اگه برنامه روزانتو میخونی هیچ مشکلی نیس

----------


## howitzer312

میتونم بپرسم چند سالتونه هرچند سن خانما رو نمیپرسن ولی دوست دارم بدون شما تو چه سنی هستین که انگیزتون انقدر بالاست  
همینطوری پیش برو بعد کنکور بیا بکوب تو دهن اونایی که میگن کسی نمیتونه تو یه سال پزشکی بیاره

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> یکم وقت میبره رو دورِ تند بیفتید، صبوری کنید! نیاز به راهکار خاصی نداره بعد از چند هفته مطالعه ناخوداگاه ادم سریعتر پیش میره این ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه واسه یه خانومِ مادر! واقعا عالیه البته اگر بتونید حفظش کنید غوغا میکنه
> 
> امیدوارم موفق باشید و نتیجه ی دلخواهتون رو بگیرید!


ممنونم از امیدواریتون...

ان شاا... شما و همه دوستان کنکوری موفق باشین

میدونین وقتم خیلی پای درسنامه خوندن میره
تست هم ک یکم اونم اموزشی

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> میتونم بپرسم چند سالتونه هرچند سن خانما رو نمیپرسن ولی دوست دارم بدون شما تو چه سنی هستین که انگیزتون انقدر بالاست  
> همینطوری پیش برو بعد کنکور بیا بکوب تو دهن اونایی که میگن کسی نمیتونه تو یه سال پزشکی بیاره


برنامه ایده الم رو ک نه نمیشه کامل کنم .باز میمونه

متشکرم.زیر 30 هستم 

یک سال هم ک نه.7 هشت ماهه استارت زدم...  

هر چه خدا خواست همان میشود

----------


## howitzer312

> برنامه ایده الم رو ک نه نمیشه کامل کنم .باز میمونه
> 
> متشکرم.زیر 30 هستم 
> 
> یک سال هم ک نه.7 هشت ماهه استارت زدم...  
> 
> هر چه خدا خواست همان میشود


   زیر 30 خیلی هارو میشناسم که پزشکی اوردن یکیشون king of the konkor بود تو همین انمجمن البته ایشون دندان اوردن فکر کنم نزدیک 25 سالش بود تازه میگفت از عید شروع کرده برید تایپیک از هندسی کامپیوتر به سربازی از اونجا به دندانپزشکی

موفق باشید

----------


## howitzer312

در ضمن امسال سال اولتونه که میخواید کنکور نظام جدید بدین؟

----------


## moboer

> سلام دوستان کنکوری ....
> 
> 
> من بالأخره با شناخت روحیه و توانایی های خودم تصمیم گرفتم با چه برنامه ای پیش برم...
> (این پست 99/9/9  ویرایش شده)
> 
> تصمیم گرفتم با برنامه ازمونها پیش برم و حتما شرایط ازمون دادن رو برای خودم شبیه سازی کنم 
> برای همین رفتم بودجه بندی های ازمونارو بررسی کردم...
> 
> ...


وقتی میبینم شما با این همه مشغله زندگی، به فکر کنکور دادن هستین، خیلیی انگیزه میگیرم
ایشالله مصاحبتونو تو فروم میبینم به زودی

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> زیر 30 خیلی هارو میشناسم که پزشکی اوردن یکیشون king of the konkor بود تو همین انمجمن البته ایشون دندان اوردن فکر کنم نزدیک 25 سالش بود تازه میگفت از عید شروع کرده برید تایپیک از هندسی کامپیوتر به سربازی از اونجا به دندانپزشکی
> 
> موفق باشید


درسته تلاش و صبر زیادی میطلبه
و اینکه رتبه خوب تو ریاضی و کنکورمجدد  تو تجربی  = احتمال موفقیت بالا

بله.سال اوله

متشکرم. شماهم موفق باشید

----------


## howitzer312

> درسته تلاش و صبر زیادی میطلبه
> و اینکه رتبه خوب تو ریاضی و کنکورمجدد  تو تجربی  = احتمال موفقیت بالا
> 
> بله.سال اوله
> 
> متشکرم. شماهم موفق باشید


پس حتما خیلی هزینه کردی حیفه اگه نخونی

----------


## howitzer312

در ضمن برای اینکه به برنامت پایبند باشی بیا تایپیک ثابت قدما

----------


## Rafolin403

> ممنونم از امیدواریتون...
> 
> ان شاا... شما و همه دوستان کنکوری موفق باشین
> 
> میدونین وقتم خیلی پای درسنامه خوندن میره
> تست هم ک یکم اونم اموزشی


اگر منظورتون درسنامه برای زیسته که اصلا نخونید!
زیست رو باید با دقت از روی متن کتاب بخونید و بتونید کتابو بسته پاراگرافو ریز به ریز توضیح بدید! گفتار که تموم شد میرید نصف تستاشو میزنید(یک در میون) حالا دقت میکنید چیارو از قلم انداختین و اصلا متوجهش نشدین موقع خوندن متن_ راستی شکلارو هم بخونید و به نکاتش دقت کنید خیلی مهمن
سوالات خیلی ترکیبی رو علامت گذاری کنید و بیخیالش بشید مثلا بعد از دو سه هفته برگردید و تستای ترکیبی رو بررسی کنید معمولا به اون فصل رسیدید و میتونید جواب بدید!

و حالا فرداش دوباره باید متن کتابو بخونید و نکات تستارو یادآوری کنید اخر هفته یا دو سه روز بعدش هم ۱/۲ باقیمونده ی تستارو به صورت زماندار کار کنید!

برا فیزیک و ریاضی درسنامش همراه با تسته که درسنامه ی اونچنانی نداره!
برای شیمی بخش حفظیات رو از روی کتاب بخونید و مثل زیست باهاش رفتار کنید! بعدشم تستاشو میزنید!
بخش مفهومیشو از روی کتاب کمک درسی کار کنید + بخش تستیش که اونم باید یه کوچولو از روی درسنامه و بقیش با تست زنی زیاد حل میشه!

دینی هم شبیه زیسته خوندنش! با این تفاوت که باید ارتباط بین متن و آیه رو پیدا کنید و آیه رو تاحدودی حفظ کنید!

و اما نکته ی مهمش اینه که اکثر درسا نیازی به درسنامه ندارن درسنامه ی اصلی تست ها هستن
 :Yahoo (4): 
امیدوارم مفید باشه

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> اگر منظورتون درسنامه برای زیسته که اصلا نخونید!
> زیست رو باید با دقت از روی متن کتاب بخونید و بتونید کتابو بسته پاراگرافو ریز به ریز توضیح بدید! گفتار که تموم شد میرید نصف تستاشو میزنید(یک در میون) حالا دقت میکنید چیارو از قلم انداختین و اصلا متوجهش نشدین موقع خوندن متن_ راستی شکلارو هم بخونید و به نکاتش دقت کنید خیلی مهمن
> سوالات خیلی ترکیبی رو علامت گذاری کنید و بیخیالش بشید مثلا بعد از دو سه هفته برگردید و تستای ترکیبی رو بررسی کنید معمولا به اون فصل رسیدید و میتونید جواب بدید!
> 
> و حالا فرداش دوباره باید متن کتابو بخونید و نکات تستارو یادآوری کنید اخر هفته یا دو سه روز بعدش هم ۱/۲ باقیمونده ی تستارو به صورت زماندار کار کنید!
> 
> برا فیزیک و ریاضی درسنامش همراه با تسته که درسنامه ی اونچنانی نداره!
> برای شیمی بخش حفظیات رو از روی کتاب بخونید و مثل زیست باهاش رفتار کنید! بعدشم تستاشو میزنید!
> بخش مفهومیشو از روی کتاب کمک درسی کار کنید + بخش تستیش که اونم باید یه کوچولو از روی درسنامه و بقیش با تست زنی زیاد حل میشه!
> ...


ممنون از توضیحات کاملتون
بله مفید بود

با این حساب خیلی دارم کند پیش میرم

----------


## Rafolin403

> ممنون از توضیحات کاملتون
> بله مفید بود
> 
> با این حساب خیلی دارم کند پیش میرم


اصلا مهم نیست که مباحثو تموم کنید یا نه!
مهم اینه که چقد یه مبحث رو خوب یاد میگیرید!
اگر فقط ۵۰ درصد مطالب رو بخونید ولی با تسلط تقریبی ۹۰ درصد
شما تقریبا شانس ۴۰ درصد زدن رو خواهید داشت(البته به جز زیست که باید این ۵۰ درصد رو هوشمندانه انتخاب کنید مثلا آناتومی + جانوری رو بخونید که میشه تقریبا ۴۰_۵۰ درصدِ زیست... میشه: کل دهم به جز گیاهیا، ۵ درسِ اولِ یازدهم + تولید مثل) اینارو مثلا اول تموم کنید کامللل که خوندین و حس کردین کامل مسلطین الان میرید به مبحث دیگه استارت میزنید مثلا گیاهی که میشه دو درس آخر دهم + یکیشم تو یازدهمه دقیق نمیدونم درس چندمه و...)

----------

